# My 6x2x2ft Aquascape, Low Tech.



## Greengeek (12 Feb 2021)

Just finished a rescape of my 6ft aquarium, this system also has a 5ft sump and is around 1,500l in total. I tried running it with CO2 but was going through to many bottles a month and struggled getting enough light to the substrate so converted it to low tech focusing on java ferns, crypts, Anubias etc.  There is a huge amount of Corbo root in this tank which I grouped together as a island.
It’s been rescaped so many times but think I’m finally happy and I really liking the textures, light and shade.


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Feb 2021)

Looks spectacular.
Start a journal and keep us all updated with progress 
Can we have a square on FTS please?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (13 Feb 2021)

HOLY...CRAP! That is one stellar looking tank! Well done sir


----------



## Courtneybst (13 Feb 2021)

This is beautiful! Low tech goals for sure.

What's in the centre of the huge mound?


Expert at nothing, dab hand at many.


----------



## Paul27 (13 Feb 2021)

That is one awesome looking tank. Agree with Tim, you should start a journal. Would be great to see updates on this


----------



## Greengeek (13 Feb 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> This is beautiful! Low tech goals for sure.
> 
> What's in the centre of the huge mound?
> 
> ...


A whole lot of corbo root stumps.


----------



## hypnogogia (13 Feb 2021)

Really good looking tank.  Just goes to show that low tech can be great looking too.


----------



## Paul Kettless (13 Feb 2021)

This works for me, fabulous tank....


----------



## Earlscapes (27 Feb 2021)

Wow just wow, when I convince the wife to upgrade to a bigger one this is definately the style I want to achieve. What lights are you running?


----------



## timdjones10 (16 Mar 2021)

NEED a bigger tank! Awesome


----------



## Greengeek (16 Mar 2021)

Earlscapes said:


> Wow just wow, when I convince the wife to upgrade to a bigger one this is definately the style I want to achieve. What lights are you running?


thank you 

Im using 2 x 165watt Chinese black box Led‘s with the blues turned down to 1%, a DSuny LED for freshwater and 2xT5 6ft tubes. It’s a bit of a cheap setup and far from perfect, buts growing low light plants that are not on substrate.


----------



## Earlscapes (16 Mar 2021)

Greengeek said:


> thank you
> 
> Im using 2 x 165watt Chinese black box Led‘s with the blues turned down to 1%, a DSuny LED for freshwater and 2xT5 6ft tubes. It’s a bit of a cheap setup and far from perfect, buts growing low light plants that are not on substrate.


Keep doing what you're doing mate working well


----------



## Earlscapes (16 Mar 2021)

I need to put background on but thinking of led spots on this rather than the standard light that came with or add another strip for the front. Seen a few flood light options that might work


----------



## Greengeek (16 Mar 2021)

Looking good!

I was literally just looking at some LED floodlights, I’m thinking of moving over to them. I think the heat they would kick out being on for 7 hours a day might be a problem, but suppose I could add a fan to circulate air and help cool them. Would you get the cool white colour?


----------



## Earlscapes (17 Mar 2021)

Most seem to be about 6500 - 7500k so a nice colour. Should be fine temp wise if no a massive wattage. Think two or three at 30w. But yes an easy fix would be a small fan


----------



## Josh Will (17 Jul 2021)

Hi, What controller mode you setting for plant? I have their marine version light for my reef aquarium.


----------



## Greengeek (17 Jul 2021)

Josh Will said:


> Hi, What controller mode you setting for plant? I have their marine version light for my reef aquarium.


just turned the blues down to 1% and white, red, green, up to 100% it’s not very scientific. Lol


----------



## CJM70 (17 Nov 2021)

Wow. It looks like there is more wood in that scape that my LFS has on their shelves.  Nice work. Must have taken ages to set up.


----------



## Greengeek (29 Nov 2021)

Just thought I’d update my photos of the tank on this thread, it’s still work in progress. I’ve added some Red and Red Tiger Lotus and looking forward to the splash of red they will bring. It’s looking to much like a green wooden volcano! Lol

Occupants:
30+ x Congo tetra (Albion and standard)
7 x Congo Spotted Puffers (Tetraodon schoutedeni) that spawn really regularly!
3 x L200 (Green Phantom)
4 x L128 (Blue Phantom)
3 x L114 (Leopard Cactus)
3 x L056 (Chubby’s)
7 x SAE
1x Black Ghost Knife fish

Plus a hitchhiker group of Black Mollys that breed faster than I can remove them, even in the super soft water and with a 14” Black Knife Ghost who’s too lazy eating pellets and earthworms etc to bother hunting!


----------



## Greengeek (29 Nov 2021)




----------

